# hands



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

does fibro attack hands/ specifically joints? i have a very very high RA factor . my rhuematologist dx me with sjogrens and fibro but i have a terribly painful hand- cant open a door, med bottle- have mild swelling and one knuckle has a big lump on it... trying to figure fibro or RA... any thoughts?lori


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know but definitely bring it to your Dr's attention. That sounds so sore and painful. So sorry you are having this.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

FM is usually more of a muscle thing than a joint thing. I'd definitely run this past the doctor to see what may be going on with the joint pain and swelling. You don't want to wait too long when the hands are involved as you don't want to lose function.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Actually that sounds like a classic Sjogren's Syndrome symptom. I would blame the Sjogren's for the stiffness and joint pain. Most people think of the dry eyes/mouth with Sjogren's, but it can also cause joint swelling, stiffness and pain. But, as with any new/unusual symptom, it's always good to run it by your doctor just in case. It could turn out to be something else that is easily treatable/fixed.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

can sjs cause nodules to form on the knuckles? I have one finger that has one...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never heard of Sjogren's causing joint nodules. (Doesn't mean it can't though.) Generally, joint nodules would tend to point more towards RA. Sounds like it might not hurt to run this past your doctor, it could even be something else a lot more simple.


----------

